# Die bösen wenigen Höhenmeter - Anfängerfrust



## Sel_de_Mer (24. April 2016)

Morgen zusammen 

aufgrund einer Verletzung im letzten jahr bin ich leider immer noch MTB-Anfängerin.
Ich merke dass mir das Fahren an Steigungen konditionell ziemliche Probleme bereitet und bin immer total gefrustet wenn andere Biker ganz locker an mir vorbei fahren so als wäre es ein kleiner Sonntagsspaziergang 

Viele werden vielleicht lachen...aber schon 100 HM am Stück lassen mich aus der Puste kommen. Ich habe mir jetzt eine Strecke rausgesucht die 7 km misst und bei der auf ca. 3-4 km ein Anstieg von 100 HM ist.
Jetzt meine Frage: bin ich wirklich so super unfit oder ist es normal, dass man da am Anfang seine Konditionsprobleme damit hat? eigentlich sind 100 HM ja ein Witz  ich schalte immer auf einen der niedrigsten Gänge und habe dann aber das Gefühl dass ich mir den Wolf strampel. 
Würde mich freuen wenn ihr eure Anfängererfahrungen mit mir teilt.

beim Joggen habe ich überhapt keine Probleme und laufe locker 10 km durch.

viele Grüße


----------



## Pizzaplanet (24. April 2016)

Da hilft nur trainieren. 
Also fahren fahren fahren.
Manch einer hat auch von Natur aus ne recht gute Grundlage,  andere müssen sich das richtig hart erarbeiten. 
Das was einige so drauf haben bekommen andere auch mit Training nicht hin.

Willkommen im Leben. 

PS: am Berg zählt auch viel der Kopf,  ich kann mich da ganz gut quälen wenn mit anderen unterwegs bin, alleine geht das eher nicht so gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (24. April 2016)

Sel_de_Mer schrieb:


> ... eigentlich sind 100 HM ja ein Witz
> ...


Ob 100 Hm ein Witz ist/sind kommt auf die Basisstrecke an.
Der Fehler liegt darin daß Du schlicht und einfach mit zu wenig Entfaltung fährst.


Sel_de_Mer schrieb:


> ... ich schalte immer auf einen der niedrigsten Gänge und habe dann aber das Gefühl dass ich mir den Wolf strampel.
> ...


Einen Gang mußt Du so wählen wie Du mit der Leistung die Du erbringst fahren kannst. Vorsorglich runterschalten ist zwar prinzipiell erstmal nicht sooo verkehrt (wenn man die Schaltung nicht wirklich gut beherrscht) aber sinnlos hoher Trittfrequenz dann das Gefühl zu heben in's Leere zu treten hilft Dir, wie Du ja schon "erfahren" hast eben nicht weiter.

Wie ist denn das Fahrrad antriebsseitig ausgestattet?
Eventuell findet sich eine Möglichkeit mal eine Empfehlung zu geben welche Gangkombination für Dich auf Deiner "riesen Steigung" günstig wäre.

Anbei mal ein Link wo selbst 58 hm reichen können mal den anaeroben Bereich zu erfahren.
Sind ja auch nur 470m.
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=opnjoaqooewipunp


----------



## Sel_de_Mer (24. April 2016)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Ob 100 Hm ein Witz ist/sind kommt auf die Basisstrecke an.
> Der Fehler darin liegen daß Du schlicht und einfach mit zu wenig Entfaltung fährst.
> Einen Gang mußt Du so wählen wie Du mit der Leistung die Du erbringst. Vorsorglich runterschalten ist zwar prinzipiell erstmal nicht sooo verkehrt (wenn man die Schaltung nicht wirklich gut beherrscht) aber sinnlos hoher Trittfrequenz dann das Gefühl zu heben in's Leere zu treten hilft Dir, wie Du ja schon "erfahren" hast eben nicht weiter.
> 
> ...



Ist mit antriebsseitig das Schaltwerk gemeint? 
Falls ja hier die Daten dazu...

Schaltwerk Shimano Deore XT Shadow Plus, 10s

geräuscharmer Antrieb
Schaltwerks-Stabilisator - leichtgewichtige und einfache Lösung, um ein Abspringen der Kette zu verhindern
10-fach
Long Cage
Umwerfer Shimano SLX, 10s
Kettenführung Canyon E168
Schaltgriffe Shimano SLX, 10s
LG


----------



## beuze1 (24. April 2016)

Sel_de_Mer schrieb:


> Jetzt meine Frage:



Sitze ich vielleicht falsch auf dem Bike...


----------



## filiale (24. April 2016)

Beim Laufen beanspruchst Du andere Muskeln als beim radeln, daher ist das Laufen von 10km für Dich, nach einem gewissen Training, auch kein Problem. Damit wären wir genau bei dem Punkt...nach einem gewissen Training...Du brauchst Geduld und mußt viel Trainingskilometer fahren, sonst werden für Dich die 100hm immer eine Qual bleiben.
Die Anfänger die ich ab und an führe haben auch so ihre Probleme bei 200-300Hm am Berg. Aber bei max. 1000 km im Jahr radeln und sonst nur z.B. rudern, oder laufen, oder Badminton, ist das auch nicht verwunderlich.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (24. April 2016)

Sel_de_Mer schrieb:


> Ist mit antriebsseitig das Schaltwerk gemeint?
> ...


Nein, die Zähnezahlen von KB(n) und Ritzel.
Aber Deine Angaben lassen einen die Ausstattung erahnen. Ritzel wird wohl ein 11/34 oder 11/36 sein. 
Bleibt noch die Info für das/die KB. Vorn 1-fach, 2-fach oder 3-fach. Ich vermute mal 3-fach ...

Oder verate einfach welches Fahrrad ...


----------



## RadonSlidi (24. April 2016)

Hey du,
@seldemer hättest dich mal melden können. Aber zu deinem Problem was soll das mit der Schaltung zu tun haben? Versuchs es mal mit Kraft und Grundlagentraining das ist die Grundlage um vernünftig Leistung aufzubauen. Aber dazu hatte ich dir ja damals schon was geschrieben. Und trainiere nie auf der selben Strecke..warum?? Weil du dann auf der immer besser wirst und meinst weis Gott wie gut du dann bist. Und dann bei anderen Strecken kläglich versagst. Dazu der Wechsel Kraft/Kondi im Training. Und dann wäre da noch die Effektivität der Trittfrequenz generell. Das alles nur so als Tipp aber du redest ja nicht mehr mit mir...schade an sich


----------



## Perlenkette (24. April 2016)

Hallo Sel de Meer,

ich kann Dir wahrscheinlich keine wirklich effektiven Trainingstipps geben, aber nach all den Männer-Antworten kann ich Dir beruhigend sagen: Kann ich _absolut _nachvollziehen. Geht mir manchmal nach mehr als einem Jahr noch so und genau mein aktuelles Thema.  Ich bin wirklich viel gefahren; aber scheinbar nicht effektiv genug- also eher nach "Gefühl", Spaß- und Trailfaktor; und das habe ich im Alpen-Urlaub leider gemerkt . Meistens fahre ich dieselben mittellangen Runden bei mittlerer HF und recht gut verteilten HM. 

Es ist in der Tat _auch_ Kopfsache- die Steigungen die man gut kennt, ist man gewöhnt und kann sie sich gut einteilen - ist man jedoch auf unbekannter Strecke und womöglich mit anderen Leuten unterwegs (Grüße an meine mitlesenden Alpen-Mitfahrer )  und tritt dann deutlich über der eigenen HF, ist schneller Schluß. 100hm sind nicht nicht gleich 100hm. In der HomeZone fährt man sie; im Gebirge stehst Du unten an einer nie-endenden Serpentinen-Strecke, schaust hoch und würdest am liebsten gar nicht mehr losfahren.....

Meine Taktik in der nächsten Zeit nach Lesen div. Trainingsliteratur und Beratung mit Coach: Mehr Grundlage (lange Ausfahrten mit eher niedriger HF), dazu aber härtere Einheiten mit Intervallen; "Bergetappen" / Erholung. Zusätzlich Spinning/ Kraft im Studio; seit dem ich das mache, habe ich schonmal eine Steigerung erfahren (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes). Zudem habe ich eine wirklich fiese, lange Steigung in der Gegend, die ich immer Stück-für-Stück weiter hochfahre.  Alleine!, damit ich mir die Kraft gut einteile und in einer vernünftigen HF bleibe. 

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Mausoline (24. April 2016)

Kniebeugen sind richtig gut und Abwechslung und Spaß 

Such dir Strecken aus zum Hochfahren mit schöner Aussicht oben oder schönen Abfahrten, das motiviert


----------



## Sel_de_Mer (24. April 2016)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Nein, die Zähnezahlen von KB(n) und Ritzel.
> Aber Deine Angaben lassen einen die Ausstattung erahnen. Ritzel wird wohl ein 11/34 oder 11/36 sein.
> Bleibt noch die Info für das/die KB. Vorn 1-fach, 2-fach oder 3-fach. Ich vermute mal 3-fach ...
> 
> Oder verate einfach welches Fahrrad ...



ich habe mal geschaut...
Kettenblätter 24 | 34 vorn 2-fach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sel_de_Mer (24. April 2016)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Hallo Sel de Meer,
> 
> ich kann Dir wahrscheinlich keine wirklich effektiven Trainingstipps geben, aber nach all den Männer-Antworten kann ich Dir beruhigend sagen: Kann ich _absolut _nachvollziehen. Geht mir manchmal nach mehr als einem Jahr noch so und genau mein aktuelles Thema.  Ich bin wirklich viel gefahren; aber scheinbar nicht effektiv genug- also eher nach "Gefühl", Spaß- und Trailfaktor; und das habe ich im Alpen-Urlaub leider gemerkt . Meistens fahre ich dieselben mittellangen Runden bei mittlerer HF und recht gut verteilten HM.
> 
> ...



da bin ich erst mal beruhigt. du hast recht...wenn ich den "Berg" sehe denke ich schon "oh gott". ist wahrscheinlich auch viel Kopfsache. Werde versuchen weiter den Schweinehund zu überwinden und mal abwechselnde Strecken auszutesten


----------



## scylla (24. April 2016)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Sitze ich vielleicht falsch auf dem Bike...



Da würde ich auch mal ansetzen!

100 Höhenmeter auf 3-4 km ist keine arge Steigung, das sind gerade mal durchschnittlich 2-3%. Da macht es mich stutzig, dass du da schon im kleinsten Gang bist. Zudem sagst du, dass du beim Laufen 10km locker packst. Eine gewisse Grundkondition muss also vorhanden sein. Es ist zwar richtig, dass beim Radeln andere Muskeln beansprucht werden als beim Laufen. Aber trotzdem müsste das Lauftraining eigentlich schon mehr bringen als es anscheinend tut.
Wenn man verquer auf dem Rad sitzt, z.B. zu sehr von hinten tritt, einen zu niedrigen Sattel hat, zu aufrecht sitzt, oder ähnliches, kann sich das massiv auf die Leistung auswirken. Ich hab das letztens wieder gemerkt, als ich einen neuen Sattel montiert habe und diesen nicht fest genug angezogen habe, so dass er sich beim Treten langsam nach hinten geschoben hat. Auf einmal war der Hausberg so anstrengend wie nie und ich hatte oben Kreuzschmerzen. Blick auf den Sattel: aha, deswegen. Gerichtet, und alles war wieder gut, Kraftübertragung auf einmal deutlich besser.

Hast du einen erfahrenen Mitfahrer, der mal drauf schauen kann, wie du auf dem Rad sitzt, und dir evtl Tipps geben kann, wie du deine Sitzposition besser einstellen kannst?


----------



## systemgewicht (24. April 2016)

Ich würde die Strecke mal laufen. 
Und dann orientierst Du Dich mal an der Laufgeschwindigkeit am Steilstück. Gerade wenn es steil wird sollte man akzeptieren dass Höhenmeter Höhenmeter sind. Zu Fuß oder per Bike, egal. 

Ich tippe Du wolltest zu schnell sein. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spenglerextrem (24. April 2016)

Das mit der Sitzposition würde ich unbedingt mal überprüfen.

Bei Frauen leider häufig gesehen: Sattel zu tief.

Dadurch bringt man keine Kraft auf die Pedale. 

So als Anhaltspunkt: Sattel so hoch das, wenn die Ferse auf dem Pedel steht, das Bein in der unteren Pedalstellung ganz gestreckt ist.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (24. April 2016)

Sel_de_Mer schrieb:


> ich habe mal geschaut...
> Kettenblätter 24 | 34 vorn 2-fach


Ahja, da haben wir doch Dein Problem. Jedenfalls wenn man davon ausgeht daß Du das (nicht mal wirklich) "große" KB nutzt.
Probier doch einfach mal vorn das 34er zu fahren und hinten so im Bereich 5. bis 10. Gang. Und bei den wenigen Höhenmetern *bleibt* die Kette auf dem "großen". Wobei ja ein 34er eigentlich ein "mittleres" KB ist.
Wenn Dir dann der 10.Gang immer noch zu "wolfig" ist wäre dringend angeraten vorn mal ein vernünftiges KB zu montieren.
Nur diese popeligen Dinger zu haben ist nur in wenigen Fällen sinnvoll.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (24. April 2016)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Ahja, da haben wir doch Dein Problem. Jedenfalls wenn man davon ausgeht daß Du das (nicht mal wirklich) "große" KB nutzt.
> Probier doch einfach mal vorn das 34er zu fahren und hinten so im Bereich 5. bis 10. Gang. Und bei den wenigen Höhenmetern *bleibt* die Kette auf dem "großen". Wobei ja ein 34er eigentlich ein "mittleres" KB ist.
> Wenn Dir dann der 10.Gang immer noch zu "wolfig" wäre dringend angeraten vorn mal ein vernünftiges KB zu montieren.
> Nur diese popeligen Dinger zu haben ist nur in wenigen Fällen sinnvoll.


Äh wie jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (24. April 2016)

Spenglerextrem schrieb:


> So als Anhaltspunkt: Sattel so hoch das, wenn die Ferse auf dem Pedel steht, das Bein in der unteren Pedalstellung ganz gestreckt ist.



Natürlich ohne Schuhe!!


----------



## honkori (25. April 2016)

Ich bin ja auch Anfänger, und 'n Alter dazu...gesehen kenne ich das.
Um mal von mir auszugehen ist einer meiner größten "Fehler" am Berg -> auf ankommen (sprich Oben anzukommen) zu fahren, erst das setzt das "Kopfkino" in Gang. Das ist sogar relativ leicht zu umgehen. Guck einfach nur zwei, drei Meter nach vorn und achte darauf den Druck auf die Pedale gleich zu halten. 
Nun nicht gerade im "Wohlfühlbereich", denn das führt zu den "Highend Trittfrequenzen" die dir zuerst die Luft und dann die Beine nehmen, sondern so das du schon noch unter Anstrengung fährst.
Um das zu üben ist dein 100 HM Anstieg ideal. 

Viel Glück


----------



## Bener (25. April 2016)

Ich bin auch nicht so der Bergfahrer, aber ich komme überall hoch! Nur nicht schnell! Notfalls fahre ich knapp über der Umfallgeschwindigkeit. Aber ich komm oben an, und darum gehts mir! Und das ist dann auch ein Erfolgserlebnis. Fokussier Dich lieber darauf als auf Geschwindigkeit! Und: Du bist das Maß! Nicht Deine Mitfahrer! Lass Dich nicht hetzen!
Wenn Du dann oft genug die Steigungen raufgeschneckt bist, kommt die Geschwindigkeit mit der Zeit, und irgendwann wirst Du ganz automatisch hochschalten, weil Deine Beine und dein Kreislauf mehr Bumms haben!

Und zum Thema Biken vs. Laufen: Bei mir ists umgekehrt! Beim Laufen kacken meine Beine nach 500m ab, aber lange Touren sind kein Problem...


----------



## 4mate (25. April 2016)

Sel_de_Mer schrieb:


> Jetzt meine Frage: bin ich wirklich so super unfit oder ist es normal,
> dass man da am Anfang seine Konditionsprobleme damit hat?


Ja, das ist vollkommen normal; keine Sorge. Von nichts kommt bekanntlich nichts.
Kondition muss durch regelmäßige Betätigung aufgebaut werden. Das wird besser nach 4 Wochen,
wenn du wöchentlich 2-3 Mal jeweils mind. 1 Stunde im Grundlagenausdauerbereich 1 fährst.

Suboptimal ist jedoch das "kleine" Kettenblatt 24 Z an der Tretkurbel.
Wenn hinten am Hinterrad auf der Kassette das größte Ritzel, der 1. Gang also,
mind. 36 Z hat, mag das gerade noch so ausgehen. Optimal ist aber anders: 22 Z
als kleines Kettenblatt an der Kurbel oder 42 Z als 1. Gang auf der Kassette.

Wie auch immer: Die Leistung verbessert sich durch regelmäßiges Fahren
ab der 5. Woche. Das ist auch bei jenen so, die im Spätherbst das Fahren quittieren
und im Frühling Monate später wieder mit Fahrradfahren beginnen.


----------



## Jierdan (25. April 2016)

Nur so am Rande... wenn du mit der Zeit gut im Training bist, wirst du möglicherweise feststellen, dass du am Ende der Steigung nicht weniger kaputt bist als aktuell - aber du warst vermutlich schneller oben ; )


----------



## scylla (25. April 2016)

4mate schrieb:


> Suboptimal ist jedoch das "kleine" Kettenblatt 24 Z an der Tretkurbel.
> Wenn hinten am Hinterrad auf der Kassette das größte Ritzel, der 1. Gang also,
> mind. 36 Z hat, mag das gerade noch so ausgehen. Optimal ist aber anders: 22 Z
> als kleines Kettenblatt an der Kurbel oder 42 Z als 1. Gang auf der Kassette.



Bei einer Steigung von 2-3% und einer eigentlich trainierten Läuferin??


----------



## 4mate (25. April 2016)

Ja. Das ist eine Basisinformation


----------



## Fury (25. April 2016)

Sel_de_Mer schrieb:


> da bin ich erst mal beruhigt. du hast recht...wenn ich den "Berg" sehe denke ich schon "oh gott". ist wahrscheinlich auch viel Kopfsache. Werde versuchen weiter den Schweinehund zu überwinden und mal abwechselnde Strecken auszutesten


ja, immer dran bleiben. ich hatte das gleiche problem. am schwierigsten ist es immer noch, innerhalb der gruppe sein eigenes tempo zu finden und nicht zu übertreiben.
bei mir hilft aktives ausatmen (! - glaubt man gar nicht wieviel das bringt), lieber langsamer treten, gerne auch kurz vorm umfallen. hohe drehzahlen lassen mich ganz schnell ermüden.
mein mantra ist "pole-pole", das hilft, langsam zu machen und es im bewusstsein zu haben. und wie eingangs schon erwähnt, die gruppe weitestgehend ausblenden.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (25. April 2016)

Wenn man ein Ego hat so breit wie Tim Wiese ist das im Der Gruppe kein Problem 
Ich bin da dann zwar super motiviert weiß aber auch recht genau wie schnell ich selber gehen kann ohne mich kaputt zu machen.
Das ist nämlich oft das Problem wenn man sich selber noch nicht einschätzen kann.  
Wenn man sich übernimmt weil man nicht abreißen lassen will kann einem das die ganze Tour versauen.


----------



## 4mate (25. April 2016)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Wenn man ein Ego hat so breit wie Tim Wiese ist das im Der Gruppe kein Problem
> Ich bin da dann zwar super motiviert weiß aber auch recht genau wie schnell ich selber gehen kann ohne mich kaputt zu machen.
> Das ist nämlich oft das Problem wenn man sich selber noch nicht einschätzen kann.
> Wenn man sich übernimmt weil man nicht abreißen lassen will kann einem das die ganze Tour versauen.


= Zu 100% ein reines Männerproblem!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (25. April 2016)

da wär ich mir nicht so sicher!


----------



## beuze1 (25. April 2016)

fury9 schrieb:


> lieber langsamer treten, gerne auch kurz vorm umfallen.



mM nach total falsch, dann lieber ein Stück laufen.
Außer Du machst dir gerne die Knie kaputt.


----------



## Fury (25. April 2016)

beuze1 schrieb:


> mM nach total falsch, dann lieber ein Stück laufen.
> Außer Du machst dir gerne die Knie kaputt.


naja, man muss halt den mittelweg finden. höhere "drehzahl" nützt mir ja nichts, wenn ich nach kurzer zeit am zahnfleisch bin.
ich hab meine wohlfühlzone gefunden und so kurbel ich halt bergauf. und ja, wenn gar nicht anders geht schiebe ich.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (25. April 2016)

Ich schiebe teilweise schneller wie andere fahren 
Ist auch ne willkommene Abwechslung für den Körper


----------



## Sickgirl (25. April 2016)

beuze1 schrieb:


> mM nach total falsch, dann lieber ein Stück laufen.
> Außer Du machst dir gerne die Knie kaputt.



Fahre jetzt über 40 Jahre Rad und bin auch nicht so die Schnellkurblerin und fahre eher mit Kraft. Meinen beiden Knien geht es gut obwohl die Rechte Kniescheibe aus zwei Teilen besteht.


----------



## 4mate (25. April 2016)

scylla schrieb:


> da wär ich mir nicht so sicher!


Ausnahmen bestätigen - auch hier - die Regel!


----------



## DR_Z (25. April 2016)

Hi Sel de Mer,
bin Guide in der MTB-Gruppe eines Laufvereins und habe einige Läuferinnen in der Gruppe, die aufgrund orthopäischer Probleme zum MTB gewechselt sind.
Grundsätzlich stelle ich immer wieder erfreut fest, dass eine halbwegs trainierte Läuferin eine gute Ausdauerleistung fürs Radeln mitbringt. Die schwerwiegenderen Aufgaben liegen dann meist bei der Fahrtechnik. Dein Problem ist eher ungewöhnlich.
Um die Trainingsleistung in der Aufbauphase zu dosieren ist es zuerst mal wichtig eine solide Grundlagenausdauer aufzubauen.
Bei dir sollte nach deiner angegebenen Laufleistung die Basis eigentlich vorhanden sein.
Wichtig ist auch, wie schon erwähnt, eine Sitzhöhe zu haben, bei der dein Bein am unteren Umlenkpunkt des Pedal leicht angewinkelt ist.
Die richtige Sitzposition (Sattel- und Lenkerposition) ist ein komplexes Thema und dazu gibt es auch umfangreiche Informationen im Internet, ist aber für dein aktuelles Problem sicher nicht so entscheidend. Du kannst durchaus mal mit einem cm mehr oder weniger Sattelhöhe den Berg rauf fahren um dein Wohlfühlfaktor zu bestimmen.
Die Übersetzung sollte so gewählt werden, dass du in der Aufbauphase mit ca. 70 -80 Kurbelumdrehungen/min den Berg rauf fährst.
Für die Kreislaufbelastung gibt es eine Faustregel, die ohne Herzfrequenzgurt eine gute Kontrolle ermöglicht. 3 - 4 Kurbelumdrehungen pro Atemperiode. Du must also bei zu hoher Atemfrequenz einfach einen Gang runter schalten oder bei zu geringer Trainingsintensität kannst du einen oder mehrere Gänge rauf schalten bis es passt. Deine Kettenschaltung sollte für diese leichte Steigung eine passende Alternative bieten.
Entscheidend ist die emotionale Situation am Berg! Ähnlich wie bei starkem Gegenwind.
Man muss das erschwerte Vorankommen akzeptieren. Also einen *ruhigen und runden Tritt* finden, sich mit der Atemfrequenz beschäftigen und spüren wie man unaufhaltsam dem Ziel entgegen rollt.
Nicht zu vergessen ist natürlich was @4mate schon geraten hat: Ohne regelmäßiges Training geht es nicht voran 

Kannst dich gerne noch mal melden, wenn du weiteren Informationsbedarf hast.


----------



## Sel_de_Mer (26. April 2016)

Danke allen für die zahlreichen Tipps..echt super  bin gestern mal eine ganz andere Strecke gefahren mit 135 hm...Und...Es hat viel besser geklappt als die andere Strecke obwohl sie von der km-zahl in etwa gleich ist. Ich werde weiter fleißig üben und berichten


----------



## WarriorPrincess (26. April 2016)

Höhenmeter sind nicht gleich Höhenmeter - deshalb kann's einfach an der anderen Strecke liegen.
Ich kenn das auch, dass ich manchmal einfacher ne stärkere Steigung schaffe, gleiche Höhenmeter auf kurzer STrecke, als so ne Mini-Steigung von wenigen Grad, wo also die gleichen Höhenmeter auf mehr Strecke verteilt sind, es aber optisch nach "eigentlich fast noch flach" aussieht. Vielleicht isses da auch die Psyche, die meint, man müsste "eigentlich fast fach" doch locker schaffen, ohne aus der Puste zu sein, während bei optisch sichtbarer Steigunge man eh auf Anstrengung eingestellt ist und sich evtl sogar das Ziel setzt, sich da hoch zu beißen. 
Aber auf "eigentlich flach" bin ich an schlechten Tagen (mit schlechter Laune, am Ende der Tour) frustriert umgedreht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DR_Z (26. April 2016)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Höhenmeter sind nicht gleich Höhenmeter - deshalb kann's einfach an der anderen Strecke liegen.
> Ich kenn das auch, dass ich manchmal einfacher ne stärkere Steigung schaffe, gleiche Höhenmeter auf kurzer STrecke, als so ne Mini-Steigung von wenigen Grad, wo also die gleichen Höhenmeter auf mehr Strecke verteilt sind, es aber optisch nach "eigentlich fast noch flach" aussieht. Vielleicht isses da auch die Psyche, die meint, man müsste "eigentlich fast fach" doch locker schaffen, ohne aus der Puste zu sein, während bei optisch sichtbarer Steigunge man eh auf Anstrengung eingestellt ist und sich evtl sogar das Ziel setzt, sich da hoch zu beißen.
> Aber auf "eigentlich flach" bin ich an schlechten Tagen (mit schlechter Laune, am Ende der Tour) frustriert umgedreht



Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor, wenn ich mit den Mädels aus der Trainingsgruppe unterwegs bin. 
Von "ist heute nicht mein Tag" bis "habe ich heute nicht vorgesehen" bekomme ich dann jeweils die passende Erklärung wenn was nicht klappen will. Obwohl ich definitiv weiß, dass sie das sonst drauf haben Da helfen dann auch die besten Tipps nixxxxx 
Deswegen auch oben mein Hinweis zur emotionalen Situation.
Wenn ich weiß, dass ich nicht so der große Kracher am Berg bin, dann hilft schon, mit mäßigem Tempo und nicht zu kleiner Trittfrequenz in die Steigung rein fahren, Rhythmus finden und dann mit dem passenden Verhältnis Tritt- zu Atemfrequenz weiter fahren.
Wenn man das ein bisschen übt, dann zählt man nachher gar nicht mehr, dann stellt sich der Flow ganz von selbst ein.
Wünsche weiterhin viel Spass und Erfolg beim Bergauffahren


----------



## WarriorPrincess (26. April 2016)

Sind ja auch nicht alle Tage, an denen das vorkommt, halt wirklich die ganz bescheuerten Tage.
Und da hilft alles nix, auch wenn man weiß, dass man da sonst schon x-Mal hochgekommen (die paar wenigen Höhenmeter) ist. Mit "eigentlich flach" meine ich "Steigungen" um die 2-3%  Und wenn du an solchen Stellen das Gefühl hast, nicht voran zu kommen (von "hochkommen" kann da ja eigentlich gar nicht die Rede sein), egal ob mit niedrigem Gang und hoher Trittfrequenz, bei der man sich wie ne 3-jährige aufm Dreirasd vorkommt oder bei etwas höherem Gang, der aber dann schon wieder zu schwer ist (und zwischen viel zu leicht und viel zu schwer es keinen Zwischengang mehr gibt) - dann geb ich auch mal auf und wunder mich bei der nächsten Tour, was ich denn beim letzten Mal eigentlich hatte... Will sagen, an emotional beschissenen Tagen können alle guten Ratschläge auch nix helfen - im Gegenteil, wenn dann noch einer mit gutgemeinsten Ratschlägen nebenher fährt


----------



## greenhorn-biker (27. April 2016)

Also ich finde für einen Anfänger(in) wird schon relativ tief in die Materie eingestiegen...

Ich kann nur wiederholen was mir von den Mädels hier im Forum immer vorgebetet wurde "fahren,fahren,fahren"! Man möchte es halt ungern hören weil das radfahren so furchtbar viel Spaß macht und man schnell besser werden möchte   Ich denke solange man keine körperlichen schmerzen hat steht dem nichts entgegen   

Nächstes einschneidendes Erlebnis war das erste Ladies Treffen hier aus dem Forum das jedes Jahr stattfindet. 
Ich war furchtbar aufgeregt und mir sicher dass ich auf halber Strecke umdrehen werde weil ich es nicht mehr schaffe. Aber ist was passiert, am ersten Anstieg war ich total verwundert warum denn alle so langsam fahren   
Ich denke die meisten Anfänger, wie auch ich selbst! , fahren zu schnell und finden deswegen keinen Rhythmus. Öfter auch schon bei den kurzdistanzen von Marathons gesehen wenn sie sich beim ersten Rennen von der Masse anstacheln lassen und losschiessen.Am ersten Berg holt man sie dann ein wenn der ein oder andere schon absteigen muss   .

Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## patrick78 (28. April 2016)

ihr geht alle von ner "geübten läuferin" aus.
sie hat aber nie gesagt, wie schnell sie die 10km läuft.
wenn das nur etwas schneller als normales gehen ist, ists jetzt nit so aussagekräftig.
sag doch mal, in welcher zeit du die 10km läuft.

darüber hinaus ists, wie viele hier sagen, ne sache. jeder hat ne andere technik (großer
gang oder kleiner gang) und andere herangehensweise. meine freundin ist auch deutlich
langsamer als ich beim bergauf fahren, läuft aber auch meine 8,5km feierabend-jogging-
runde mit mir. aber wir sind dann zwischen 5-10min langsamer. aber sie kommt trotzdem
jeden berg hoch. aber sie "beisst" da auch gern richtig!

damit wir "deine 100hm" mal einschätzen können, könntest bei nem routenplaner ala
komoot oder so mal die strecke eingeben, dann sieht man auch mal das profil...?!

darüber hinaus finde ich die aussage, wer "nur 1000km" im Jahr fährt lächerlich. meine freundin, etliche kumpels und ich sind letztes jahr ca. 900-1200km gefahren und hatten
einige touren mit deutlich über 1000hm dabei. auch da kann man nen entsprechenden trainingsfaktor haben 

viele grüße
patrick


----------



## Twenty9er (29. April 2016)

Audauer kommt nur von Ausdauer (beim Training)!

Regelmäßig fahren und das eine paar Wochen durchziehen, die Steigerung der Kraft und Ausdauer stellt sich dann von alleine ein...


----------



## Perlenkette (29. April 2016)

Ich habe gestern mit einer laufbegeisterten Freundin gesprochen; die das Problem hatte, am Anfang leistungsmäßig sehr schnell recht große Fortschritte gemacht zu haben; dann stagnierte die Leistung aber. Trainer-Rat:  Unterschiedliche Trainingsreize und regelmäßig Intervalltraining. Dazu ab und zu laaaaange laaaaaangsame Einheiten (fällt mir aber schwer und ich hab das Gefühl, gar nicht richtig Sport gemacht zu haben . Zumal ich lieber Trails im Wald fahre als nach Stopp- und Pulsuhr.........................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (29. April 2016)

P.S. Nachdem ich meinen Beitrag hier am Sonntag Abend geschrieben hatte, bin ich am Montag früh losgefahren und habe "den" Berg endlich bezwungen, (aber nur weil´s mich gepackt hat und ich´s hier reinschreiben wollte ). War gar nicht so schlimm und als ich gestern mit dem Auto dort entlang gefahren bin und einen Gang runterschalten mußte, war ich doch (ausnahmsweise mal ) zufrieden .


----------



## roundround (29. April 2016)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Ahja, da haben wir doch Dein Problem. Jedenfalls wenn man davon ausgeht daß Du das (nicht mal wirklich) "große" KB nutzt.
> Probier doch einfach mal vorn das 34er zu fahren und hinten so im Bereich 5. bis 10. Gang. Und bei den wenigen Höhenmetern *bleibt* die Kette auf dem "großen". Wobei ja ein 34er eigentlich ein "mittleres" KB ist.
> Wenn Dir dann der 10.Gang immer noch zu "wolfig" ist wäre dringend angeraten vorn mal ein vernünftiges KB zu montieren.
> Nur diese popeligen Dinger zu haben ist nur in wenigen Fällen sinnvoll.



Sorry, aber: absoluter Quatsch.
Du empfielst eine KB-Ritzelkombination, die nicht gefahren werden sollte.

Und ohne alle Parameter zu kennen kann man eh nichts empfehlen oder analysieren.

Reifengröße, KB (bekannt), Ritzelpaket, Gewicht und Physis des Fahrers.


Edit:

22-42? Heftige Untersetzung...


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (29. April 2016)

roundround schrieb:


> Sorry, aber: absoluter Quatsch.
> Du empfielst eine KB-Ritzelkombination, die nicht gefahren werden sollte.
> 
> ...


Wenn Du nicht verstehst was Du liest, dann schreibe doch bitte nicht so'n Dünnschizz.
Oder willst Du eventuell irgend jemanden weiß machen daß man nicht große KB mit kleinen Ritzeln fährt?


----------



## roundround (29. April 2016)

Hab ich möglicherweise falsch verstanden.
Aber im größten Gang wird es auch nicht besser. 34 kb ist auch schon ok. Da kann man ordentlich Tempo machen.


----------



## Sel_de_Mer (1. Mai 2016)

hallo zusammen,
so heute morgen wieder eine kleine Tour gefahren. Diesmal 160 hm. es hat echt besser geklappt. davon waren 110 hm am stück verteilt auf 1,2 km Strecke. Hat gar nicht so schlecht geklappt


----------



## systemgewicht (1. Mai 2016)

DR_Z schrieb:


> Für die Kreislaufbelastung gibt es eine Faustregel, die ohne Herzfrequenzgurt eine gute Kontrolle ermöglicht. 3 - 4 Kurbelumdrehungen pro Atemperiode.


Das ist ein guter Tipp! Habe ich gestern mal getestet und stimmt bei mir und meiner Mitfahrerin.


----------



## beuze1 (1. Mai 2016)

DR_Z schrieb:


> 3 - 4 Kurbelumdrehungen pro Atemperiode





systemgewicht schrieb:


> Das ist ein guter Tipp!



Also wenn ihr mit Atemperiode die zeit zwischen 2x Luftholen meint, komm ich da niemals hin.
Ich müsste eine Trittfrequenz von 112-120 treten, das geht vielleicht mal kurz in einem Steilstück über ein paar Meter, aber nicht bei einem langen anstieg mit dem MTB.


----------



## systemgewicht (1. Mai 2016)

beuze1 schrieb:


> komm ich da niemals hinh


Es ging ja um Aufbau, also Training bei 60-70% vom Maximum.

Wenn Du Deinen Berg fährst wird der Puls sicher höher und die Atmung kürzer sein.


----------



## DR_Z (1. Mai 2016)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Also wenn ihr mit Atemperiode die zeit zwischen 2x Luftholen meint, komm ich da niemals hin.
> Ich müsste eine Trittfrequenz von 112-120 treten, das geht vielleicht mal kurz in einem Steilstück über ein paar Meter, aber nicht bei einem langen anstieg mit dem MTB.


Also eine Atemperiode ist der komplette Vorgang des Ein- und Ausatmens.
Ich zähle zur Kontrolle aber lieber halbe Kurbelumdrehungen also 3 Tritte (links-rechts-links) beim Einatmen und 3 Tritte beim Ausatmen. Meist versuche ich durch eine intensive Entleerung der Lunge die Atemperiode etwas zu strecken und die Sauerstoffversorgung zu verbessern. Die Kontrolle hilft mir sehr gut bei der Leistungssteuerung im Training und auch auf langen Touren. Es passiert nämlich leicht, dass man bei hoher Motivation oder in einer schnellen Gruppe zu viel powert und dann auf einmal kollabiert. Wenn man das einige Zeit anwendet, dann läuft die Kontrolle ganz unbewußt und nebenbei.
Wie  systemgewicht schon richtig erkannt hat geht es bei der Relation 3-4 KU/AP um den Bereich der Grundlagenausdauer.
Bei stärker werdenden Steigung wie in deinem Beispiel mit ca. 10% ist das vom Trainingszustand und von der gewählten Übersetzung abhängig ob man dort noch im GA-Bereich rauf fahren kann. Man braucht zur Beurteilung dann auch noch die hm/h
Ich fahre ein 10% Steigung problemlos mit 3 KU/AP rauf wenn mir das Tempo egal ist und ich auf einer langer Tour bin, also mit 4-500 hm/h. Hängt etwas davon ab wie schwer der Rucksack ist 
Wenn ich im GA2 oder sogar darüber unterwegs bin, dann sinkt das Verhältnis auf 2-3 oder bei Steigung > 25% sogar auf 1 was ich aber maximal 15 Minuten fahren kann. Mit 3-4 kann ich 100 km zügig fahren.
Das Prinzip bedeutet: Verhältnis zu klein= einen kleineren Gang wählen. Wenn es keinen kleineren mehr gibt, dann 
Im Grunde ging es ja darum, dass man eine funktionierende Kontrollmöglickeit hat: Was kann ich in meiner Wohlfühlzone leisten?
Wohlfühlzone heißt: Ich kann die aktuelle Leistung (GA1) über einen längeren Zeitraum problemlos erbringen. Natürlich wird es individuelle Unterschiede im Verhältnis KU/AP dafür geben. Wer sein optimales KU/AP dafür kennt bekommt dadurch jederzeit ein objektives Feedback.


----------



## Sel_de_Mer (17. Mai 2016)

Neuer Zwischenstand:
bin am Wochenende das erste Mal eine längere Tour gefahren. 42 km, 400 hm in 2:20 Stunden.
War für mich ein totales Erfolgserlebnis und es hat dabei super Spaß gebracht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (18. Mai 2016)

Sel_de_Mer schrieb:


> und es hat dabei super Spaß gebracht



genau DAS zählt !


----------



## Sel_de_Mer (30. Mai 2016)

Neuer Zwischenstand 
habe gestern eine 40 km Tour mit 800 hm gemacht. habe ab und an mal pausiert aber es hat gut geklappt.
Die Kondition kommt so langsam ins rollen


----------



## systemgewicht (30. Mai 2016)

Sel_de_Mer schrieb:


> habe gestern eine 40 km Tour mit 800 hm gemacht


Dafür meine Hochachtung.
Das Wetter war ja unter aller Kanone...


----------



## Sel_de_Mer (30. Mai 2016)

systemgewicht schrieb:


> Dafür meine Hochachtung.
> Das Wetter war ja unter aller Kanone...



danke  bei uns war das Wetter ganz ok. bin aber trotzdem mächtig stolz. das hätte ich früher nur geschafft


----------

